# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  A gratuitous self-congratulatory post

## Voldmer

Last night I had my lucid dream no. 500. "Who's counting?", you might ask, and the obvious answer is that I am. So sue me.  :smiley: 

The dream itself was understated though graceful: I flew through a forest, high up just under the tree tops, and marveled at the forest floor which was entirely covered by red Wilton carpets. Beautiful, but highly impractical. Later there was a brief skirmish involving the throwing of canned food (still inside the cans), which was less graceful, but of little ill will, and without significant consequences.

My reson for posting this is simply to vent my feeling of gratitude towards the whole field of lucid dreaming. I got into this a little over 7 years ago, and it has been quite an exploration, and a very educational one; my understanding, and appreciation, of consciousness has grown by a lot over these years as a direct consequence, and I anticipate much more to come in the future.

Here's to lucids galore, for one and all!  ::fuckyeah::

----------


## Lang

Congrats!! That is awesome!! Keep up the great work! I think if you try to stay overall optimistic about it, I think you would do well. Good luck with your future lucid endeavors.

~Lang.  ::D:

----------


## zelcrow

That's great, Voldmer!  What a nice milestone to reach.  Congratulations on your enduring LD journey!!

----------


## michael79

Good job my friend ::goodjob2::  :Clap:  ::breakitdown:: 





> The dream itself was understated though graceful: I flew through a forest, high up just under the tree tops, and marveled at the forest floor which was entirely covered by red Wilton carpets.



But still I wonder, why I can't fly in my dreams, I only can float or make a mile long jumps? ::hrm::

----------


## zelcrow

> But still I wonder, why I can't fly in my dreams, I only can float or make a mile long jumps?



I'm sure you can get there if you keep working at it.  When I first started a little over a year ago, I could not fly at all whatsoever.  Having passively worked at it (just here and there making attempts during a lucid when the thought to do so arises) I will try and it has gotten better.  I don't know if I can say why with total positivity, but I think it's because I've been trying to change the hold my mental schemas have on me and getting to a place of more mental flexibility.  A lot of this has been thinking it out or thinking about it while awake.

Have you tried to work on flying specifically?

----------


## Hecaloth

Keep it up Voldmer  :smiley: 

@michael79  You can try to imagine that surroundings change as they would if you were flying - ground growing away. It helped me twice.  :armflap:

----------

